# Piotres GPU-Container



## Oliver (21. November 2007)

Neben einem CPU-Container habe ich mittlerweile auch einen GPU-Container, den ich sobald meine neue CPU da ist, auch ausgiebig testen werde. Der Container stammt aus Polen und wurde von Piotre gefertigt.

Hier ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (21. November 2007)

Ich nehm mal an, dass Ding ist aus reinem Kupfer. Wie schwer istn das teil und was kostet sowas?


----------



## Oliver (21. November 2007)

Das Gewicht beträgt 1,5 kg und der Container besteht aus Kupfer. Über den Preis solcher Eigenkonstruktionen wird öffentlich nicht gesprochen. Da musst du beim Erbauer nachfragen: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/member.php?u=15509

Die Preisspanne für Container reicht von 100 Euro bis 600 Euro und mehr.


----------



## SkastYX (22. November 2007)

Irgendwie finde ich die Verarbeitung (zumindest auf den Bildern) nicht absurlut Perfekt, macht irgendwie einen gefrickelten Eindruck.
Macht es eigentich vom Kühler her einen Unterschied ob man Trockeneis oder ein anderes, flüssiges Gas benutzt?


----------



## Oliver (22. November 2007)

Ja es macht einen Unterschied.

Wie die Isolation aussieht, ist ziemlich egal, so lange es gut isoliert


----------



## patrock84 (22. November 2007)

Hmm, warum kein Tek-9 von k|ngp|n - in Athen hättest du dir ja die Versandkosten sparen können. 

Für DICE sollten es aber Pellets sein, oder?

EDIT: Ist das die Nikon vom Chef?


----------



## Oliver (22. November 2007)

Nein, die Nikon ist von der Redaktion 

Von den Piotres-Container bekommt man drei für den Preis eines Tek-9


----------



## patrock84 (22. November 2007)

> Von den Piotres-Container bekommt man drei für den Preis eines Tek-9


Ich weiß, dennoch konnte ich mir den Spruch nicht verkneifen


----------



## der8auer (22. November 2007)

Wie siehtn der Container von innen aus? Ist das nur eine schlichte Röhre oder sind da noch Lamellen oder sowas eingearbeitet?


----------



## Oliver (22. November 2007)

Ganz so simpel ist der Container nicht aufgebaut, aber für den Einsatz von LN2 optimiert.


----------



## McZonk (22. November 2007)

Hier vorbei zu schauen, könnte ein wenig Klarheit bringen


----------



## patrock84 (22. November 2007)

Oder die Rev 4.0  http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2411559&postcount=1

@Oliver:


> After testing the Teks in Athens, I was directly convinced to get one myself. Stealing them from George did not work, so I have to use Plan B and safe sme money  They are worth every cent, that's for sure.



Du bist wohl doch nicht davon abgeneigt?


----------



## der8auer (22. November 2007)

McZonk schrieb:


> Hier vorbei zu schauen, könnte ein wenig Klarheit bringen


 
Ah ja 

Jetzt ist es mir klar wie das funktioniert, thx


----------



## patrock84 (23. November 2007)

joe_cool baut anscheinend auch GPU-Pots ala Tek-9:
http://www.awardfabrik.de/forum/showpost.php?p=102980&postcount=431

Ca. 350 EUR für 2 inkl. Universalhalterung aus Edelstahl.


----------



## Hyperhorn (23. November 2007)

Joa, wobei mm auch in die Richtung geht. joe kopiert nichts, aber die Anforderungen an einen GPU-Pot sind im Moment halt ähnlich...
@PCGH-Oliver: piotres ist ein umgänglicher Typ, stimmts? 

Kannst gerne meinen Thread einweihen.^^ http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?p=36939#post36939


----------



## Oliver (23. November 2007)

mach ch doch glatt


----------



## SoF (26. November 2007)

Schöner Pot, was mich nur wundert ist die Bohrung links oben - da sind die Bohrlöcher wohl ineinander geraten  Das hab ich schon beim Pot beobachten können der neulich im AF Marktplatz angeboten wurde - hat der mal HwxKabautermann gehört?

Hab den CPU Pot von ihm mit dem wir am Wochenende 7.7 GHZ P4 unter LN2 hatten...leider war unsere CPUz Version 1.41...wir wissen alle was das heißt


----------



## Oliver (29. November 2007)

Nein, mein Pot ist neu gefertigt. Die Bohrlöcher sind genau richtig so, die liegen so nah bei einander...


----------



## blueman (30. November 2007)

Hi,

wofür ist so ein Container?


----------



## Hyperhorn (30. November 2007)

Container lassen sich mit Trockeneis oder Stickstoff befüllen und ermöglichen in letzter Konsequenz höhere Taktraten und somit höhere Benchmark-Ergebnisse.


----------



## blueman (30. November 2007)

@Hyperhorn:

vielen dank für deine antwort


----------



## Oliver (30. November 2007)

In der PCGH 01/08 im Extended Overclocking gibt es eine Menge Infos über das Thema extremes Overclocking, sowie in der kommenden PCGH Extreme print 

Edit: Nachdem ich den Piotres-Container jetzt getestet habe, muss ich sagen, dass er für den Preis nicht schlecht ist. Die Isolation dauert zwar etwas, aber ist auch für Anfänger machbar. Der Container ist etwas schmal, was gerade den Umgang mit Trockeneis etwas erschwert, aber dennoch gut funktioniert. Auf XS haben einige behauptet, der Container eigne sich nicht für Trockeneis, da er in erster Linie für LN2 entwickelt wurde. Dem kann ich jedenfalls nicht zustimmen. Temperatur ist auch mit Trockeneis sehr stabil und lässt sich gut kontrollieren.


----------



## der8auer (1. Dezember 2007)

Wo bekommt man eigentlich Trockeneis oder LN2?


----------



## Oliver (2. Dezember 2007)

Die Linde AG dürfte dein erster Ansprechpartner sein.Trockeneis ist einfacher zu beschaffen als LN2, weil es oft zur Kühlung von Lebensmitteln benutzt wird. Einfach mal bei Linde anfragen, die haben überall auf der Welt Vertreter.

In Nürnberg bekomme ich Trockeneis beispielsweise von der Firma KSD Trockeneis.


----------



## Mr.Pyro (2. Dezember 2007)

Google hilft bei der DICE- Beschaffung enorm... Zum einen wie erwähnt bei Linde nachfragen, oder ,wie ich einen Lieferanten in der Nähe gefunden habe: Bei Air Liquide auf der Homepage gibt es eine Vertriebspartner Suche, die dann prompt auch einen ein Dortmund aufgetrieben hat.. sehr praktisch. Auch gibt es inzwischen einige Internetshops, die DICE-Versand anbieten... Ich will keine Werbung machen, aber bei Bedarf schreib mal ne PM, da ich inzwischen Preisinformationen von einigen Versandhändlern erfragt und gesammelt habe  .


----------



## exa (2. Dezember 2007)

die scheinen ja gar nich so schwer zu bauen sein, wenn man an ne fräse rankann und an ein schweissgerät, sind ja noch relativ einfach aufgebaut...


----------



## Andii (2. Dezember 2007)

Solche Container könnte man auch selber herstellen. Das Schwierigste bei der ganzen Sache ist wohl das Schweißen von Kupfer. Der Rest ist Pille Palle. 

Sagt euer Zerspanungmechaniker Andi


----------



## der8auer (2. Dezember 2007)

Wieso unbedingt Schweißen? Hartlöten is doch viel einfacher?!


----------



## PsYciXx (3. Dezember 2007)

Schmeißt ihr da eigentlich nur Trockeneis rein oder bastelt ihr euch mit dem Zeug ne Kältemischung?
Mit 2-Propanon, bzw. Aceton (für den wahrscheinlich überwiegenden Teil der Nichtchemiker  ) gehts bis -80°C runter und mit Dieethylether kann man sogar -90°C erreichen.
Aber ich schätze mal, dass sich die paar Grad nicht lohnen und LN2 da deutlich einfacher ist, um noch weiter runter zu kommen.
Rein rechnerisch sind sogar noch tiefere Temperaturen erreichbar, aber das scheitert dann an der Isolation.


----------



## Oliver (3. Dezember 2007)

Ja, eine Mischung muss benutzt werden, da auch mit Trockeneis-Granulat die Kontaktfläche mit dem Container zu gering ist und die Kälte des Trockeneises nach oben hin verdampft, ohne den Container großartig zu kühlen. Ich benutze Isopropanol.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (3. Dezember 2007)

@ Andii
Wieso denn schweißen? Man nimmt einfach n Kupferbatzen, weil so teuer ist Kupfer wieder auch nicht. Rein in die CNC Drehmaschine n Loch rein dann gehts ab auf die CNC Fräse und macht die Kontaktfläche. Blos wo bekommt man die Maschinen her


----------



## PsYciXx (3. Dezember 2007)

Hm, da hatte ich gar nicht dran gedacht... macht schon Sinn, da noch was mit reinzukippen.
Isoprop wahrscheinlich weils am billigsten ist, oder?


----------



## Oliver (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe dafür nichts bezahlt, also ja, weil es am billigsten war 

Aceton kann man genauso gut nehmen, der Effekt sollte der gleiche sein. Ich glaube nicht, dass es in Sachen Temperatur einen Unterschied macht. Wichtig ist, dass die verwendete Flüssigkeit einen Gefrierpunkt hat, der unterhalb von minus 80 Grad Celsius liegt.


----------



## PsYciXx (3. Dezember 2007)

Wär sonst wohl etwas unpraktisch, wenn du da unten im Container nen "Eis"klotz hast und die Kühlung hinüber is.
Aceton und Isoprop sollten ähnliche Effekte bewirken. Aceton ist ja nur nochmal weiter oxidiertes Isoprop.
Der Dieethylether könnte da vielleicht noch was bringen, aber das wird sich wohl nicht lohnen.
Kriegt ihr das Zeug eigentlich gesponsort oder wer zahlt das alles? Umsonst gibts das ja auch nicht unbedingt. Gut, Isoprop ist nun nicht das teuerste Zeug...aber so ganz wenig verbraucht ihr wohl auch nicht, oder?


----------



## Oliver (3. Dezember 2007)

In meiner alten Heimat hat ein Bekannter eine Chemie-Firma, da tun 2 Liter Isopropanol aus dem 1000-Liter-Container nicht sonderlich weh. Der Verbrauch ist recht gering. Da die Temperaturen unterhalb von minus 50 Grad Celsius bleiben, verdampft sehr wenig Isopropanol. Da sind die Kosten für Trockeneis oder Flüssigstickstoff weitaus höher


----------



## kmf (7. Dezember 2007)

Trockeneis ist ganz einfach selbst herzustellen. Man nehme einen etwas dickeren dicht gewebten Sack und eine Flasche Kohlensäure vom befreundeten Wirt seiner Lieblingskneipe. Flasche auf den Tisch legen - Ventil in den Sack und voll aufdrehen. Ein Isolierhandschuh ist aber Pflicht. Danach kann man die Brocken entnehmen.


----------



## Ghost 166 (9. Dezember 2007)

Was hat der was andere nicht haben?

*** editiert von Oliver: Ein Fragezeichen tut es auch, siehe Forumregeln ***


----------



## Oliver (9. Dezember 2007)

Was hat wer?


----------



## Andii (11. Dezember 2007)

Hhmmm klar Kupfer ist nicht teuer.

Deswegen werden auch überall die Kupferkabel geklaut hhhmm. Kenn mich da nicht aus aber irgendwie muss es begehrt sein.

Klar kann man das auch aus dem Vollen herstellen! In Sachen Schweißen, Löten etc. kenne ich mich nicht aus. Hab eben nur mal gehört das Kupferschweißen sehr aufwändig ist.
Fraglich ist auch, ob das reines Kupfer ist. Wir auf Arbeit haben kein  reines Kupfer sondern nur Bronze in verschiedenen Härtegraden. Da ist ja auch Kupfer mit drin. 

Sowas z.B. -> http://www.ampcometal.com/de/index.php?page=a22sc

Lässt sich aber absolut bescheiden bearbeiten. ^^



Gruß Andi


----------

